# things said in the heat of ......



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just a quick question. After his cheating 4 yrs ago we are just getting by. The other night in the middle of action he says to me, "I really admire women's breasts." Please tell me he didn't say that is all I can think but he did. I am now thinking what a total turn off that is for me. I do not think he even has a clue he actually said that and he may have meant it completely different than I am taking it. I need others opinion how they would handle this, confront this or just let it go? I am just not interested in more sex with him as I hear him say this and it triggers the affair.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

You should've responded with "i love men with huge d!cks".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I would talk to him about it. Especially since it is a trigger.

Absolutely agree with the first posters here.

Mrs. Conan once said "I love your penis" in the heat of sex.

If she had said "I love men's penises" I probably would have stopped and retorted "That's nice".

Talk to him about it. It was inappropriate but maybe just a slip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

intheory said:


> "I really admire *your* breasts" would have been the thing to say.


Agreed, but if you need a positive way to think about it, it would be that you inundated him with so much pleasure with your magnificent breasts that it is a wonder he could still speak english. 

As for me words come out as heavy breathing and "oooaaaahhh uummmm aaooo!" when I look at my wife's breasts. 

Badsanta


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

My vocabulary is pretty limited during sex too.

"Oh God!, grunt, groan, yes!, slobber, drool, uuuuuuuu, and various other tongues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
Perhaps do not think of it as in women plural but as in women and not men.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

NoChoice said:


> OP,
> Perhaps do not think of it as in women *plural* but as in women and not men.


Well there were *TWO* breasts, each one obviously having its own little personalty, adorable quirkiness, and perkiness ... perhaps he was talking to the two of them as people and momentarily forgot that jupiter13 could here the sweet nothings he was telling to the two of them...


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

jupiter13 said:


> Just a quick question. After his cheating 4 yrs ago we are just getting by. The other night in the middle of action he says to me, "I really admire women's breasts." Please tell me he didn't say that is all I can think but he did. I am now thinking what a total turn off that is for me. I do not think he even has a clue he actually said that and he may have meant it completely different than I am taking it. I need others opinion how they would handle this, confront this or just let it go? I am just not interested in more sex with him as I hear him say this and it triggers the affair.


Wow! He's such a charmer. 

You should have said oooohhhhh Dominic! Faster!!!!!!


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

jupiter13 said:


> I am just not interested in more sex with him as I hear him say this and it triggers the affair.


My LW had told me a few stories of her sexual past in an effort to find new things to do. The stories didn't sit so well with me and one day, in bed, in a situation that may have led to sex... she reaches over and tickles me. This was quite odd because I'm not ticklish, but no one had ever tried to tickle me where she did. I jumped. She laughed and said: "Don't worry, all men are ticklish there." 

My silent response to this was: 
_'You should know, you've checked most of them'_ 

-which so completely spoiled my mood that I got up, dressed, and went to make breakfast. That was all my fault. It was my thinking about her past. I cannot change what happened. I'd reacted with my brain, and not my heart.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm giving you a raise.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

jupiter13 said:


> Just a quick question. After his cheating 4 yrs ago we are just getting by. The other night in the middle of action he says to me, "I really admire women's breasts." Please tell me he didn't say that is all I can think but he did. I am now thinking what a total turn off that is for me. I do not think he even has a clue he actually said that and he may have meant it completely different than I am taking it. I need others opinion how they would handle this, confront this or just let it go? I am just not interested in more sex with him as I hear him say this and it triggers the affair.



He cheated 4 years ago and hasn't done that since? Is he trying and making the effort?

As horrible as cheating is, it takes two in a marriage to make or break it and not one.

Why did he cheat 4 years ago?

Was he just a bad pig of a guy with no reason?

Or was there something else that lead up to his cheating?

I don't think he meant to say he likes other women's breasts. I think he really meant your breasts.

I totally see what you're saying. Your hubby should know better, because you communicated this to him, right?

Telling him in the heat of the moment, I love men with big d$cks.......heh heh.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> You should've responded with "i love men with huge d!cks".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:grin2:

Ouch
but 16 likes and counting>


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

convert said:


> :grin2:
> 
> Ouch
> but 16 likes and counting>


Eh, I was half joking. Only half though. ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mightbeover (Oct 28, 2015)

sounds like an idiotic thing to say. Don't buy into the uncontrolled speech during sex.
My wife and I have never cheated.
I used to pretend I didn't care about her details about sex with x's. Just to prove I was confident and man enough to handle it.
I have since asked her to never tell me anything.
She once told me she had to learn how to give head because her x BF constantly went down on her because he had to "make it all wet"
in order to insert his big penis. Double bruising story. She said she felt obligated to return the oral because he did it all the time.
I love her and she loves me but these stupid things said to someone who doesn't want to hear it hurts for a long time.
4 years and counting since I heard that story.


----------

